# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a town up in the Trees

## XCali

Let us try something that is a bit of a challenge. I know personally that trees can be tricky to do on the best of days. But, I think it would be cool to have a go at a challenge where each of us tackle a town built in large trees. 

It can be one big tree with many buildings in it. It can be several trees with connecting bridges. If you feel up to the test, you can do a giant glowing tree that gives light to its population up high.
Top down, or with a perspective. Since it is close to Halloween, maybe throw in an effect where down towards the ground danger lurks.  :Wink: 

I feel this can also be something where we can explore more unique architecture for the buildings that high up, since the challenges that society faces is a little different than us here on the ground.  

Most importantly, have fun.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Falconius

How about more simply a map with a focus on elevated components?  I think a more general challenge attracts more people and has a chance to produce some really interesting takes on it.  That way it could be a map of floating buildings, or a map of structures suspended over lava with chains, or a tree house village, or whatever.  Of course there are also advantages to focused challenges as well.

----------

